# Netflix... Positive Blu-Ray Change



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I have noticed something since Netflix added the surcharge for Blu-Ray discs... wondering if anyone else has as well..

Netflix has not failed to send me any new release Blu-Ray disc on the day released since the change.. not once..

Example: Last Chance Harvey The Curious Case of Benjamin Button & Incendiary... all released today (the 5th) all shipped. In the past at least one or more of them would have been short/long/verylog wait.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

I have noticed this too.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Is this a new sursharge? I heard about a $1 charge months ago and that the BR service was horrible with long long long waits. Upset lots of people considering the extra charge.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Netflix has added an additional surcharge of $1 per disc in your subscription on top of the $1 that already existed.



pfp said:


> Is this a new sursharge? I heard about a $1 charge months ago and that the BR service was horrible with long long long waits. Upset lots of people considering the extra charge.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

LarryFlowers said:


> Netflix has added an additional surcharge of $1 per disc in your subscription on top of the $1 that already existed.


So it now cost $2 extra for BlueRay and that second dollar appears to have made a difference?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I never had any of the problems others have reported, never had a broken disk show up either so I was not at all happy about the increase in the surcharge but I'm still paying it so I guess their plan worked.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

No.. the basic charge remains $1... and if you have a 4 at a time subscription it would be an additional $4, 3 at a time $3 and so on. The stated reason was to offset the costs of the higher price of the Blu-Ray discs and to increase the number of copies available. They seem to have lived up to their promise as copies available would appear to have increased.



pfp said:


> So it now cost $2 extra for BlueRay and that second dollar appears to have made a difference?


----------



## w3syt (Feb 17, 2006)

It was after the second additional fee that I indeed noticed the difference. Most everything I get now is BRay. Lovin' it !


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I never had much of a problem before getting Blu-ray quickly, even on release dates.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

cover said:


> I never had much of a problem before getting Blu-ray quickly, even on release dates.


Same here. I think it has more to do with the local distribution center. Maybe they improved the distribution down in Larry's neck of the woods by adjusting local inventory to keep up with demand or they truly increased their inventory over all.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

i would not rent blu rays off the net 

they are all messed up


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> i would not rent blu rays off the net
> 
> they are all messed up


I've rented about a dozen BluRay discs from Netflix so far without one issue. I did have a problem with a DVD once that couldn't be fixed by cleaning it off.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

pez2002 said:


> i would not rent blu rays off the net
> 
> they are all messed up


I have had just one Blu-ray disc from Netflix that had a hiccup. I reported it and they immediately offered to send a replacement.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> i would not rent blu rays off the net
> 
> they are all messed up


I have received over 50 blu rays from Netflix and have not had 1 problem(knock on wood)


----------



## PhatHD (Oct 28, 2007)

Blu-Rays have been perfect for me so far. Even looks like they have been cleaned, not a fingerprint on them. I have had 1 disc issue (this old title was not avail in Blu-Ray), it was cracked, probably done in the mail envelope looked bad. They replaced it ASAP. I am thrilled with Netflix, and the Roku player is awesome.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

So they don't have an "All you can eat" monthly plan for Blu-Ray anymore?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> So they don't have an "All you can eat" monthly plan for Blu-Ray anymore?


They do: Netflix.com


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> They do: Netflix.com


So if I rented 20 Blu-Ray discs in a month, my bill would be an extra $20?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> So if I rented 20 Blu-Ray discs in a month, my bill would be an extra $20?


No:

http://www.netflix.com/HowItWorks


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> No:
> 
> http://www.netflix.com/HowItWorks


Okay. This is what threw me off:


LarryFlowers said:


> Netflix has added an additional surcharge of $1 per disc in your subscription on top of the $1 that already existed.


Sounded to me literally like an additional $1 per disc.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

kturcotte said:


> Okay. This is what threw me off:
> 
> Sounded to me literally like an additional $1 per disc.


Larry is right... It's per disc in your subscription, which indicates how many discs you're allowed to have out at one time. You can exchange them as many times as you want in the month if your plan allows it, which most do.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

tcusta00 said:


> Larry is right... It's per disc in your subscription, which indicates how many discs you're allowed to have out at one time. You can exchange them as many times as you want in the month if your plan allows it, which most do.


So then it would be $21 monthly total to have as many Blu-Ray movies as I can watch)?


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm glad that those that stayed and are paying Netflix this higher Blu-ray rental tax are getting their money's worth. In my case I dropped 'em and headed to Blockbuster.com So far they've been ok. I've had them off and on over the last several years and not really had issues with them sending inventory, but will say that they tend to lag Netflix by at least a day in shipping titles out in any given week (Netflix would ship on Monday, I'd have in hand on Tuesdays. Blockbuster may say they shipped on Monday, but I wouldn't get stuff until Wednesday... essentially burning one of the days I could have watched something and turned it around for quicker service.)

I had decent success with Netflix sending me stuff even with the old +$1 for the entire account Blu-ray 'tax' (surcharge). In the time that I was a customer and was paying that fee I think I got everything I asked for each week except for one or perhaps two titles. Most weeks I was getting what I asked for, two or three titles per week worth. I tend to watch everything pretty quickly though and return it quickly so that it would get back to Netflix for Monday's mail delivery/processing which would have Netflix shipping me stuff back out that same day.

Once I got the notification that the new charges were coming I started planning to drop Netflix and go with Blockbuster. Blockbuster doesn't have any surcharge for Blu-ray at all. Though some comments I saw elsewhere worried me a little about whether or not Blockbuster would have enough inventory to meet demand, they've been good so far, at least by me.

Again, I wish all the best for those that have opted to stay with Netflix. I voted with my wallet since to me it seemed like the higher prices were simply an attempt by Netflix to use Blu-ray media as a reason to raise their prices.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

pez2002 said:


> i would not rent blu rays off the net
> 
> they are all messed up


Considering I've rented dozens upon dozens of Blu-Rays from Netlix without issue. I disagree.

Blockbuster brick and mortar employee perhaps?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bdowell said:


> I'm glad that those that stayed and are paying Netflix this higher Blu-ray rental tax are getting their money's worth. In my case I dropped 'em and headed to Blockbuster.com So far they've been ok. I've had them off and on over the last several years and not really had issues with them sending inventory, but will say that they tend to lag Netflix by at least a day in shipping titles out in any given week (Netflix would ship on Monday, I'd have in hand on Tuesdays. Blockbuster may say they shipped on Monday, but I wouldn't get stuff until Wednesday... essentially burning one of the days I could have watched something and turned it around for quicker service.)
> 
> I had decent success with Netflix sending me stuff even with the old +$1 for the entire account Blu-ray 'tax' (surcharge). In the time that I was a customer and was paying that fee I think I got everything I asked for each week except for one or perhaps two titles. Most weeks I was getting what I asked for, two or three titles per week worth. I tend to watch everything pretty quickly though and return it quickly so that it would get back to Netflix for Monday's mail delivery/processing which would have Netflix shipping me stuff back out that same day.
> 
> ...


Sounds like the extra buck is worth it since it takes twice as long for you to get your movies. :lol:

Seriously though, everyone needs to choose the service that fits best for them. I just went to BB to check out their plans and was greeted with this: 








Oh well, so much for that idea. :lol:


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

tcusta00 said:


> Sounds like the extra buck is worth it since it takes twice as long for you to get your movies. :lol:
> 
> Seriously though, everyone needs to choose the service that fits best for them. I just went to BB to check out their plans and was greeted with this:
> View attachment 18337
> ...


Ah, yes, they sent me an e-mail in advance and notified me that they would have their site down for several hours today. The e-mail they sent me offered me a free in-store rental of one of the Blockbuster favorites (i.e., older release).

They should be back online later today.

I'd agree that you get what you pay for with Netflix shipping a little quicker, but I don't think it's worth as much as Netflix charges.

I'm paying Blockbuster $16.99 a month for 3 movies out at a time, Blu-ray or DVD. The same level from Netflix (including the Blu-ray surcharge) would be $21.99 (if I remember the math that I saw before I cancelled my account there). $5 a month may not be all that much but throughout the year it's the equivalent of getting 3 months free. Lately it's the $5 that I need to help pay for the gasoline that keeps rising in cost with each fill-up.

I'm still curious how many people that stayed with Netflix dropped back to 2 at a time rather than 3 at a time. I saw lots of comments from people saying that was what they were going to do. Netflix would be happy with that as it helps them lower their shipping costs by 4 - 5 discs per month (on average) which should be about $2 or so in saved shipping costs. Add in the extra $1 for the Blu-ray rentals and Netflix would get at least $3 extra (per month) from customers that took that approach.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

pez2002 said:


> i would not rent blu rays off the net
> 
> they are all messed up


For someone who, apparently, has no experience in ordering BluRay Discs over the internet, you have such an opinion? :scratch:


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm on the one at a time plan, which is quite adequate in our household. We make Friday night our movie night. Other nights, we watch programs on TiVo. Haven't tried the free Netflix streaming movies though.
If I return a movie before 5 p.m. on Monday, I get my next one in the mail on Wednesday. In theory, then, I could be getting two movies a week.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

bdowell said:


> Ah, yes, they sent me an e-mail in advance and notified me that they would have their site down for several hours today. The e-mail they sent me offered me a free in-store rental of one of the Blockbuster favorites (i.e., older release).
> 
> They should be back online later today.
> 
> ...


I can definitely see where more discs at a time makes Blockbuster more attractive. I just have the one at a time unlimited with streaming so it's only a buck more... and I get the streaming. Every person is different though.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I did not change my subscription with Netflix and they have done what they said they would do for the additional charges.

I also have a 3 at a time Blockbuster subscription, but I am considering dropping it. Both Netflix and Blockbuster have warehouse facilities in Atlanta... but the similarities end there.

I mail movies to Netflix and Blockbuster every Monday. Netflix receives the movies Tuesday morning and mails the new ones Tuesday afternoon. I receive them on Wednesday. Blockbuster, on a good week will acknowledge receipt of the movies on Wednesday and I get new ones by Friday. They are drastically slower.

Larry



bdowell said:


> Ah, yes, they sent me an e-mail in advance and notified me that they would have their site down for several hours today. The e-mail they sent me offered me a free in-store rental of one of the Blockbuster favorites (i.e., older release).
> 
> They should be back online later today.
> 
> ...


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

LarryFlowers said:


> I did not change my subscription with Netflix and they have done what they said they would do for the additional charges.
> 
> I also have a 3 at a time Blockbuster subscription, but I am considering dropping it. Both Netflix and Blockbuster have warehouse facilities in Atlanta... but the similarities end there.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty bad considering they are both that local. I had the same problem with Blockbuster. Netflix is a great turnaround and hardly ever have a disc that shows a wait time. When I was with Blockbuster over hald my queue was on some kind of a wait.


----------

